# RE: Twilight-books and movies - I have to say this



## zanna (Jul 25, 2009)

My dear sisters, be careful, the author of twilight got her story through chaneling, which means that she was helped by a demon trough dreams, she says it herself (sort of)on her website. We need to be careful about very popular books and series like twilight and harry potter. eventhough there are virgins mariage and decency it this, it is a trap for everyone to accept the whole thing as ok. those books DO NOT honor Jesus and God. 
The world is beeing prepared to accept witchcraft, vampirism, all evil and all it's fruits as ok little by little. Please I plead with you: do not fall for that. Pray, read the word of God prepare yourselves for the coming of Jesus wich it nearer than we think.
The world is turning into something evil before our eyes. It is the time to separate and choose Jesus he is the way, the truth and the life.

Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFb7UQGEEmE 

this man talls about the dangers of Twilight series according to the Bible. please watch.
MY dear sisters I love you and I pray for you.
God bless you always
Zanna


----------



## dicapr (Jul 25, 2009)

The author actually said the story came to her in a dream.  That is not the same as it coming from the devil.  We need to be careful of accusing people of being demon possessed-that is a serious charge and needs more evidence.  Whether the books are against God it something we each have to be convicted of.


----------



## kayte (Jul 25, 2009)

> she says it herself (sort of)



_sort of_...is NOT  the same...... as...
"she said it"

sort of ...is false accusation
you cannot in one sentence warn others of evil passing as ok and then extend an untruth  
as ok........yourself
sin is sin....  

this  is a double standard that Jesus talks about
see below


*JOHN 8:7*
_with his finger wrote on the ground, as though he heard them not. 
when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin AMONG YOU, let him first cast a stone at her. 
And again he stooped down, and wrote on the ground. 
And they which heard it, being convicted by their own conscience, went out one by one, beginning at the eldest, even unto the last: and Jesus was left alone, and the woman standing in the midst. 

When Jesus had lifted up himself, and saw none but the woman, he said unto her, Woman, where are those thine accusers? hath no man condemned thee? 
She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more. _

After the whole misleading thread that got started about an upstanding elementary school in Harlem accused in collusion with teaching sex to children...which incited drama.....but not truth...
& Christians right in there accusing....

Thread posters.... need to learn to post candidly and _responsibly_


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 25, 2009)

dicapr said:


> The author actually said the story came to her in a dream.  That is not the same as it coming from the devil.  We need to be careful of accusing people of being demon possessed-that is a serious charge and needs more evidence.  Whether the books are against God it something we each have to be convicted of.


It doesn't take much for anyone to discern that a vampire is of demonic influence. 

Just because a person is 'not' convicted or shall I say not sensitive to the conviction, doesn't mean the issue is not of God. 

It's more of a serious charge to stand by and watch the young girls being mesmerized by this and not protect them from it.  These girls do not have a strong foundation in the Lord as those of us who are strong in the Lord.  They do not have a prayer life, neither the experience of intercession which has fought against spirits of darkness and witchcraft and various manners of demonic activity.    

God allows those of us who are familiar with His word and His spirit to become aware of such demonic vehicles as "Twilight" so that we in turn will take a stand against it rather than support or defend it. 

If one is not 'convicted' than their senses have become numb, desensitized to the deceptions of the enemy.  

Who among us would place these books of Twilight side by side with our Bibles and call them Holy?   Or as a glory unto God?   Who among us?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 25, 2009)

Can someone give me the link to her website?   Thanks in advance. 

I'll want to view it when I get back home and before I continue my post.  

"sort of"  means 'Implied"...   

We all know this is demonic in nature.  It is what it is.  What I'm going to do is pick it apart and apply scripture to back it up.   

Is that fair?   

I love all of you and I'm not settling for this. 

I'll be back later tonight... :Rose:


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 25, 2009)

The link to her site is http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/



> *I woke up (on that June 2nd) from a very vivid dream*. In my dream, two people were having an intense conversation in a meadow in the woods. One of these people was just your average girl. The other person was fantastically beautiful, sparkly, and a vampire.



Whether or not it is demonic I have enjoyed reading the series very much. I also enjoyed reading Harry Potter and the Golden Compass series. If they are demonic then so be it, I am not influenced by it, I still know where I stand and what my faith and convictions are. In my opinion it's simply entertainment. It's unfortunate that some people cannot always separate that and might be influenced otherwise, but that's for each person to realize, if they are easily influenced by worldly entertainment.


----------



## kayte (Jul 25, 2009)

> It doesn't take much for anyone to discern that a vampire is of demonic influence


She was referring to the OP not being honest...


> The author actually said the story came to her in a dream.



OP said the author said she was channelled 
*That is a LIE*



> "sort of" means 'Implied"...


you are semantically attempting to justify .....lying

You cannot mock God.....and say one sin is okay....to justify a possible other sin

this happened with a good school being falsely accused.... 
with words being twisted to incite people..who did not even view the video

Shimmie did you even view that video before you said anything? I dont think you did  

this is no different 

words are being twisted to justify the OP's viewpoint ..whether of God or not 
HE certainly does NOT endorse lying to win souls
that is not of God...
regardless of the subject content

this is disheartening..but fortunately does NOT represent Christian views
though it is on  CF ....The story of Jesus... I posted ...
represents Christian view and that is MY authority

be blessed


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree- we need to make sure we communicate truthfully.  However, regardless of the author's claims of her inspiration for the story, this is still about a vampire- no?  Vampires are not of God- plain and simple. 

The parallels to Christianity that some have seen are not surprising.  Do you know what would happen if the devil brought us some straight demonic stuff?  We as Christians- prayerfully- would see it for what it is.  It would be too obvious.  So he mixes some 'good' with some evil- sometimes a lot of good with just a little bit of evil.  And just like that he gets in.  And the focus on Bella being a virgin?  The devil has some fascination there too.  Remember he is the counterfeit- so there are a lot of parallels in his world- another discussion.

These are the last days- we all have to be so careful of the things we think we're doing just for fun.  We have a responsibility not only to ourselves but to others- kids, others looking to us & to each other.  I noticed in the other thread that many were encouraged by others reading the books etc- and that's what we do.  Christ spoke about us being like sheep- we look to each other.  I think it's fine to discuss different viewpoints but if there is a question about whether something really is of God- we should each take it to Him- get the answer for ourselves.


----------



## kayte (Jul 25, 2009)

> I agree- we need to make sure we communicate truthfully


.
with all due respect ...w/ one sentence you brush it off
and the point is ..sin is sin 

Christians are often accused of hypocrisy ..this forum has been accused...
and this thread sadly.... makes it easy to substantiate 
that unfortunate assertion

leaving thread....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 25, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> The link to her site is http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/
> 
> Whether or not it is demonic I have enjoyed reading the series very much. I also enjoyed reading Harry Potter and the Golden Compass series. If they are demonic then so be it, I am not influenced by it, I still know where I stand and what my faith and convictions are.
> 
> In my opinion it's simply entertainment. It's unfortunate that some people cannot always separate that and might be influenced otherwise, but that's for each person to realize, if they are easily influenced by worldly entertainment.



What about these young girls who have no foundation in the Lord?  Have you no conviction for them?   You have something that they don't have; a stronger resistance because of the word of God that lies within you.   

These young girls don't have it and they have no defense to combat the enemies influence such as you do when temptation arises.  Is this worth what you call entertainment?   What price for their lives?  Their unprotected souls?   

There are things that we have to consider before we defend them, as Christians, because of the influences upon the innocent.  

Where are your convictions there?  

I have to guard what I do because of my girls.  Even that of which I have 'no' or little conviction.  Even though I can 'handle' it, they cannot.


Before I go, thanks for the link...    I'll be able to read it later.


----------



## zanna (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is the site: http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/twilight.html :
When I said "sort of" I meant by saying this it shows she got the story by a dream that DOES NOT comes from the Lord Jesus the enemy gave her that dream I didn't lie, but I apologise if I offended anyone by my wording. We are not here to play with words but to seek the truth according to the word of God not my words.
Here is another fruit that the enemy gave her: She also has another book coming out called : "the host"
Read the description for it, It is clearly about  demonic possession under the disguise of words of fiction:
This is not the fruit of the Holy Spirit. 
The world is turning into something evil were everything evil starts to be acceptable even in some christian eyes or even some"christian" churches. Those are also signs that Jesus is near. 

Everything, Everything we do should be for the glory of God, especially now that the time is near, prepare for the Lord's coming, separate yourselves from the world.
That's my message in Jesus's Name, amen.
God Bless
Zanna


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 25, 2009)

kayte said:


> She was referring to the OP not being honest...
> 
> 
> OP said the author said she was channelled
> ...


Kayte... No 

But I am standing up for Zanna, because I don't see her as lying.  Her interpretation is that the author has 'implied' the source of her Dreams.  That's not a lie, it's an interpretation.  

I AM going to view this woman's website later and put this all to rest.  

Kayte, you know me better than that.   Give Zanna a break.  She is telling the truth about the origin of this Twilight issue.  

Love and hugs to you...    I truly mean it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 25, 2009)

zanna said:


> Here is the site: http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/twilight.html :
> When I said "sort of" I meant by saying this it shows she got the story by a dream that DOES NOT comes from the Lord Jesus the enemy gave her that dream. I didn't lie. We are not here to play with words but to seek the truth according to the word of God not my words.
> Here is another fruit that the enemy gave her: She also has another book coming out called : "the host"
> Read the description for it, It is clearly about demonic possession under the disguise of fiction:
> ...



Zanna, I'll be back later.  (I said this quite a lot and haven't left home yet ).

But I believe you.   I know where your heart is coming from.   in this Twilight issue.   satan has tried to accomplished this one thing. he wants division among us.  We're not going to give him this victory.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 25, 2009)

If something is a lie- then it's a lie regardless of the intent.  I don't agree with lying to make a point nor am I brushing it off.  I chose to focus my post on the subject of the danger of this series.  Whether or not the author performed channeling or not should not be the clue in this particular case that something is wrong. 

Based on the posts that have been made- differences in information I will look into the source of the author's inspiration- to find out for myself.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 25, 2009)

I have to side with this post being misleading, although well intentioned.  I do not always equate vampire= of the devil.  I do not enjoy or watch anything that glorifies evil.  I was suspicious of Twilight until I actually sat down and read the story.  There is nothing about the stories that is demonic, in my opinion.  It is a modern day Romeo and Juliet story and the complication in the relationship is the fact that he is a vampire and she is human.  There is an overall moral aspect to the series.  It was not what I thought it would be at all.  I believe in judging and allowing the spirit to teach and lead. The problem comes when people comment and judge without full knowledge based on a few phrases and assumptions.  If this series troubles your spirit, please stay away from it.  But to assume that someone is participating in something demonic and inferring the meaning  and intent of the author when you do not have all of the facts weakens your argument.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow.  

I guess it is only very obvious to a select few that Vampires, whether virgin or not, LeStat are not are Evil.  A White Magic Witch is a Witch / a Black Magic Witch is a Witch and they are all Evil.

Question.  Is Halloween, therefore, okay to participate in?  We know of it's origins, certainly.  

To me, this is a very black and white issue, regardless of anyone's posts, it is what it is.  I hear these same arguments from Christians who participate in Halloween and read Harry Potter -it just shocks me, I guess.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 25, 2009)

My God, my God....

Hear the word of the Lord!

*T**hat which was from the beginning, which we have heard, which we have seen with our eyes, which we have looked at and our hands have touched--this we proclaim concerning the Word of life.  The life appeared; we have seen it and testify to it, and we proclaim to you the eternal life, which was with the Father and has appeared to us.  We proclaim to you what we have seen and heard, so that you also may have fellowship with us.  And our fellowship is with the Father and with his Son, Jesus Christ.  We write this to make our joy complete. 

This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you:  God is light; in him there is no darkness at all.  If we claim to have fellowship with him yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live by the truth.  But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin.
* I John 1: 1-7

**************************
Zanna I want to say this to you....when you said this:



> > This is not the fruit of the Holy Spirit.
> > The world is turning into something evil were everything evil starts to be acceptable even in some christian eyes or even some"christian" churches. Those are also signs that Jesus is near.
> >
> > Everything, Everything we do should be for the glory of God, especially now that the time is near, prepare for the Lord's coming, separate yourselves from the world.
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 25, 2009)

*I'm not referring to anyone in this thread with this, but it's something that need to be put here and I'm being obedient to the Holy Spirit*

*BTW: This is a part of a sermon that Billy Graham gave....*

_Those that are walking down the broad road that leads to destruction actually believe that they are heading down the narrow road that leads to life. They are being deceived into believing that they are walking down a path that leads to life. 

Let me see if I can’t give you a visual of the two different ways that Jesus is referring to here. **Note: I'm only using one right now**

In my hand, I am holding a cone cup that is often used on the side of water coolers. Now, what everyone does with the cone cup is they use this side to get water and the water flows into the cup smoothly. That is a picture of the broad road that leads to destruction and there are many who find it. What would that broad road look like in our day and time? Now remember, Jesus is talking about people who say that they have a relationship with Him in these verses. 

John MacArthur gives an eye opening description of what that broad road would look like. He says, *“The way that is broad is the easy, attractive, inclusive, indulgent, permissive, and self-oriented way of the world. There are few rules, few restrictions, and few requirements. All you need to do is profess Jesus, or at least be religious, and you are readily accepted in that large and diverse group. Sin is tolerated, truth is moderated, and humility is ignored. God’s Word is praised but not studied, and His standards are admired but not followed. This way requires no spiritual maturity, no moral character, no commitment, and no sacrifice. It is the easy way.”*_


----------



## dicapr (Jul 25, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wow.
> 
> I guess it is only very obvious to a select few that Vampires, whether virgin or not, LeStat are not are Evil. A White Magic Witch is a Witch / a Black Magic Witch is a Witch and they are all Evil.
> 
> ...


 

Hold fast to what you believe in.  I have stayed away from anything that my spirit does not agree with.  However, having read and seen the movie I cannot find anything that I objected to except for the fact the characters were vampires and this was a complication and not the focus of the love story.  I have also been recommended the Sookie Stackhouse series, another vampire series and had to put it down.  The two stories were like night and day.  Twilight did not trouble me at all, where as I could not finish the Stackhouse series because it was troubled in my spirit.  They are two different experiences with the same topic.  I found one pure fantasy and the other demonic.  I trust that the Lord will continue to guide and convict me of what is right and wrong.


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 25, 2009)

*One thing that I've learned is this:*

*If I have a disagreement with my Christian brother or sister, and they say, "You are wrong in this," and I say, "Well, I believe that I am right," is to  go and travail in prayer until I get an answer.*

*Now, how bad would it be for me to sit and believe a lie whether it be mine or someone elses without checking with The Holy Spirit? And after I've prayed, we all know that every spirit should have to pass a test which is no one can say that Jesus is Lord accept by The Holy Spirit. So, I think sometimes, especially if you are a knew Christian or aren't used to hearing The Holy Spirit speak that is highly beneficial to test the spirits.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, I just wanted to share this excerpt of an interview with Director Tim Burton, who is slated to make a movie of "Dark Shadows," a popular show in the 70's.

G.M.: You've talked about doing "Dark Shadows" next. Is that still the plan?

T.B.: I think so, yes. That's the plan. There was something very weird about that, it had the weirdest vibe to it. I'm sort of intrigued about that vibe. It's early days on it, but I'm excited about it. 

G.M. We seem to be in the midst of vampire-mania, what with "Twilight" and "True Blood" and other projects. What do you make of that?

T.B.: It happens. You look at the history of film and whether it's vampires or witches or wizards or whatever, it's like any great fable or fairytale, it's got a power to it. I think that's why people keep going back to it. There's something symbolic about it that touches people in different ways. It's symbolic for something, I'm sure with everybody it's slightly different but it's still powerful. All great stories, there are about five different variations. I grew up on monster movies and it wasn't until later that I realized it's all the same story basically, but the monsters are great and they're all different and it makes it feel like it's all different. The monsters have more personality than the actors around them a lot of times.



— Gina McIntyre


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^^^ I don't get the correlation between a comment that Tim Burton made and the discussion that is going on in this thread...
If anything there isn't anyone more in favor of these type of stories based on the movies that he writes and directs.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> ^^^^^ I don't get the correlation between a comment that Tim Burton made and the discussion that is going on in this thread...
> If anything there isn't anyone more in favor of these type of stories based on the movies that he writes and directs.


It's all in here:

_G.M. *We seem to be in the midst of vampire-mania, what with "Twilight" and "True Blood" and other projects.* What do you make of that?

T.B.: It happens. *You look at the history of film and whether it's vampires or witches or wizards or whatever,* it's like any great fable or fairytale,* it's got a power to it*. 

*I think that's why people keep going back to it. There's something symbolic about it *that touches people in different ways. It's symbolic for something, I'm sure with everybody it's slightly different but it's still powerful. _

The correlation is the power of the occult which comes in various degrees; different levels to entrap the different levels of intellect and moraes.


----------



## zenith (Jul 26, 2009)

I will say western countries are fascinated with the dark side, they find something glorious and fascinating about it. That's why you find these books and movies sell like hot cakes. 
Now if you take a trip to africa or carribean where dark witchcraft is practiced, you will RUN away from the place.
p/s: there is not thing as white or dark witchcraft, it's all dark and evil.

Demons are always looking for a human being to indwell in. 
Some demons are gate and door keepers (they keep you open to accepting more demonic doctrine and lifestyle).
e.g. if you got rejected by your family, a spirit of rejection comes in and acts as a door keeper to allow other demons like abuse, self-hate, alcoholism to come in.

Not everyone is affected the same way. If your level of spiritual desire is high and yet instead of spending time God you read such books, demonic influence can take advantage of that, remember the devil comes in as an angel of light. You can start having vivid dreams, astra projection in your room or going into trances.

My friend once told me be careful of the word *just* when you are trying to convince yourself to do something: it's just a movie, just a book, just one puff, just one drink.


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 26, 2009)

*I always said that if I ever have any type of knowledge that I would not hold it back just because someone's feelings may be hurt.

Well, I am going to post this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SP-Qc2FwaA&feature=related

Here, an ex-wtich/warlock, illuminati member that talks about Tabitha, an old "white" witch type comedy back in the day of the 70s. It's at the beginning and then on 3:45, he talks about why Christians shouldn't be involved in Halloween.

Anyway, here it is to those who are willing to listen.*


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 26, 2009)

I am moved by the passion and knowledge of you, my sisters here.  I too, did not see harm in the Twilight series, but am now going to invesitgate my opinions further.  I thank you for caring and loving us all enough to follow the insight/revelation put on your spirit and your courage to engage in such a sensitive subject.  I pray that it does not become a point of contention among us, but I also know that if you are a christian and you see others sinning, then you must get away from those influences.  I have read all kinds of books (English major) and have enjoied the full spectrum of texts for entertainment (so I thought), but now I must reevaluate what I call entertaining.  
I have always been troubled by those who watch horror films as entertainment, yet I watch crime tv shows like Monk, Law and Order and the like.  We are really bombarded by murder as entertainment in this society.  Now I'm questioning how my tv programs truly differ from the horror films.  I guess they both glorify violence.  WOW.  Now I'm worried.  Any advice for me?  Should I only be watching christian tv?  Tell me more about how you navigate the world (enjoy life and living) when you're in constant fear/apprehension/dread of being a party to dark influences?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> I am moved by the passion and knowledge of you, my sisters here.  I too, did not see harm in the Twilight series, but am now going to invesitgate my opinions further.  I thank you for caring and loving us all enough to follow the insight/revelation put on your spirit and your courage to engage in such a sensitive subject.
> 
> I pray that it does not become a point of contention among us, but I also know that if you are a christian and you see others sinning, then you must get away from those influences.  I have read all kinds of books (English major) and have enjoied the full spectrum of texts for entertainment (so I thought), but now I must reevaluate what I call entertaining.
> 
> ...


I agree, I don't want any of us to be in contention over this or any other controversial subject.  Thank you for sharing this. I 'receive' it completely.  Whatever I share, I pray will not cause contention.  My 'critique' is upon the issue not anyone personally. 

Blessings to you.  And you'll make the right media selections.


----------



## varaneka (Jul 26, 2009)

thank you for posting about the evils of harry potter and twilight

I used to love vampires, and though I never liked harry potter, I could've easily fallen into that trap

I gave up horror flicks recently, and I am soooooo GLAD that I did because that was a stronghold that the devil had over me!!

my dad let me watch those things and even encouraged scary movies when I WAS A TODDLER

I grew to love them, and even started favoring the meaner characters on cartoons, such as Angelica on the Rugrats.

I mean, people need to know that life is not a game. There are spirits everywhere, and we need to stop letting them play us like puppets!

God bless you!


----------



## varaneka (Jul 26, 2009)

> I do not feel that Harry Potter is harmless. You say, well at least your kids are reading. Are they reading God's Word? Are you reading the Bible to them like some parents read Harry Potter novels aloud to their children? Harry Potter stories are filled with witchcraft and wizadry and the Bible calls these things an abomination to God. In the Old Testament, God overthrew many nations who were practicing witchcraft.
> 
> Did you all know that whomever the Antichrist is, he will be a man knowledgeable of the Occult? That's why people will be so crazy about him. He will be able to practice these dark arts and deceive many, even so-called "Christians." Only the discerning will not be led astray.
> 
> ...



repost from another forum about similar seriessss


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> repost from another forum about similar seriessss


We either recognize the disguise of the enemy or we don't.  

Thanks for sharing this CreoleSugarFace...    Keep sharing.  God is using you in a mighty, mighty way.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

zanna said:


> My dear sisters, be careful, the author of twilight got her story through chaneling, which means that she was helped by a demon trough dreams, she says it herself (sort of)on her website. We need to be careful about very popular books and series like twilight and harry potter. eventhough there are virgins mariage and decency it this, it is a trap for everyone to accept the whole thing as ok. those books DO NOT honor Jesus and God.
> The world is beeing prepared to accept witchcraft, vampirism, all evil and all it's fruits as ok little by little. Please I plead with you: do not fall for that. Pray, read the word of God prepare yourselves for the coming of Jesus wich it nearer than we think.
> The world is turning into something evil before our eyes. It is the time to separate and choose Jesus he is the way, the truth and the life.
> 
> ...


Zanna, you were telling the truth.  This 'dream' was channeled into Stephanie Meyer's (the author) spirit.  

Everything I've been reading from her website, to the links of her interviews, to the writings of others about her 'Twilight' series confirm that none of this came by way of the spirit of God.   satan has a pipeline straight to her spirit.  

I'm still reading, but I'm even more in prayer.   I simply cannot 'believe' what I been reading from Christians defending a satanic epic.  I'm am literally blown away by this.  

Look how far it's gone and this is just a sample of it.   This child is being encouraged to disregard her mother's feelings by some of the posters here.  Granted there are a few who show respect.  But for the most part, it's encouraging this child not to respect what her mother is teaching her regarding Twilight. 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090325104146AAqF04q

Peace and blessings to you, Zenith.  You didn't come in here to deceive nor mislead anyone.  Your heart was in the right place all along.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 26, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Zanna, you were telling the truth.  This 'dream' was channeled into Stephanie Meyer's (the author) spirit.
> 
> Everything I've been reading from her website, to the links of her interviews, to the writings of others about her 'Twilight' series confirm that none of this came by way of the spirit of God.   satan has a pipeline straight to her spirit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.  It's funny how those who said "i'm a christian....tell your mom to back off or what's your mom's problem?"  If you are a christian, you wouldn't be telling a child that...you would encourage her to "honor your mother and father that your days will be long on the earth!" 

Unbelievable....


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 26, 2009)

witches, vampires and the like do not bother me.  although I do not look at horror movies. But I don't watch any of this stuff because of how it controls the minds of others.  I think this is another way for satan to fool others and make them weak enough for him to get in and control them one way or the other.  The man in the cave the one with the legion in him did not wake up that way he had a family a wife and children,  He got that way from his many wrong decisions.  If God says to suffer not a witch to live among you or warlock, there is no way he would agree with us watching this for entertainment.  Another thing.  I always wonder how Solomon and strong bible leaders fell away from the living God.  I can almost guess that it would be because of the entertainment and interesting customs those people who worship strange Gods did and eventually they got pulled in.  While watching these types of movies might seem innocent at first but eventually you find yourself thinking differently then you might have had you never saw such a movie.  I know ( as I said before on other post) I learned fear, fear of things I never had a fear of from watching Horror movies.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 26, 2009)

I used to watch horror movies.  There was something so thrilling about them that I could not describe- I couldn't go to sleep afterwards- scared out of my mind- but still I would watch them.  My roommate & I were both Christians - we were like 18 and we knew it was wrong- so we decided that we needed to stop.  We would still be tempted though until one day someone gave us a book "He came to set the captives free."  

Just thinking about this again gives me chills.  You have got to pray continually while reading this book- the author warned upfront that the devil will try to stop you from reading.  The book is about a woman who entered the world of witchcraft somewhat naively and tells of the struggles she had to remove herself from it.  She was a Christian too.  It seems really out there-the woman literally became a bride of Satan -but it was consistent with scripture.  

The things that hit home for me was when she spoke of how demons entered-everything from horror movies- what we watch, what we read, what we speak about, our thoughts e.g. if we hate someone- all avenues. They may start out small- less powerful demons and then more powerful ones take over.  The devil is always looking for a way in- it's not even about demon possession.  The woman found that out when she was recovering- demons would be cast out and re-enter against her will just based on her thoughts.  

That taught me that it's not innocent or harmless as we think- nothing that involves these evil forces ever is.  Some say you have to read Twilight and see-it's not so bad but I think by the time I do that it's already too late.  I love good writing & I notice that even though people may have initial 'hang-ups' about vampires- once they start reading-they move past it because of the romantic story or the writing.  That's not a coincidence.  The devil starts off small- he gets us comfortable with little things first.  And he always, always has a hook.  

I believe that the true target for these books are not those already caught up with evil things-for e.g. it's us Christians.  What could be sweeter or more fitting than two young people who are waiting to have sex until they are married? We identify with that.  The other things we don't like seem to fade into the background.  It's like that with everything that Satan tempts us with.  

My prayer is that those who are wondering or struggling about this particular issue will be open to looking at the research on this author and similar works of art.  Also, whether or not the author intended or is willing to be used for evil doesn't stop the devil.  Remember he had the nerve to quote scripture to Jesus to try to tempt him.  And above all, take it to God so that the truth can be revealed.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for the link.  It's funny how those who said "i'm a christian....tell your mom to back off or what's your mom's problem?"  If you are a christian, you wouldn't be telling a child that...you would encourage her to "honor your mother and father that your days will be long on the earth!"
> 
> Unbelievable....


I know...   Totally Unbelievable!  

See this is where the harm is. bringing children into rebellion not only against their parents who are entrusted by God to bring them up righteously, but to also teach them to rebel against what thus saith the Lord.

This child's mother was only being obedient to the spirit of God.  We do not cave into the whims of satan.  he is not our God.   

I've discovered a lot more of where this trail of Twilight has grown.  It's a sad shame that any Christian would support the works of the devil with money that God has blessed them with.    All it's doing is making the kingdom of satan stronger against them.   

And this mess about a least children are reading..  WHAT on Earth ? ? ? Are they kidding me?  This is what I see *all over the Internet *regarding the justification of children reading the Twilight series.    Why not read the word of God to their children.  Why not set the premise of Godly influence rather than the occult.   

It's almost (key word: 'almost') funny but yet it's tragic.  But it's actually like allowing satan to babysit their child rather than pick up the word of God and Minister life to them.     Remember how parents (and I'm guilty) would let the TV babysit their children?   Whatever it took to keep them quiet while 'we' did something else.   Same principle here.  Let satan keep their minds occupied; he's more than obliged to do so; after all he's transforming their minds from the Kingdom of God to his.   

Dear Lord...     Never thought I'd see or hear this.  Never!    Outwardly defending a Vampire.   A good one mind you.  

Please show me a good devil and I will rest my case.  I'll leave this forum and make a number of folks quite happy.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> I used to watch horror movies.  There was something so thrilling about them that I could not describe- I couldn't go to sleep afterwards- scared out of my mind- but still I would watch them.  My roommate & I were both Christians - we were like 18 and we knew it was wrong- so we decided that we needed to stop.  We would still be tempted though until one day someone gave us a book "He came to set the captives free."
> 
> Just thinking about this again gives me chills.  You have got to pray continually while reading this book- the author warned upfront that the devil will try to stop you from reading.  The book is about a woman who entered the world of witchcraft somewhat naively and tells of the struggles she had to remove herself from it.  She was a Christian too.  It seems really out there-the woman literally became a bride of Satan -but it was consistent with scripture.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Post and Testimony, JinaRicci... :Rose:

It's called "intrigue'; that's what lures 'us' into the mystical and the 'unknown'.  satan knows this and uses it to his advantage.   It's what tempted Eve in the Garden... "Intrigue".


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 26, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> I used to watch horror movies.  There was something so thrilling about them that I could not describe- I couldn't go to sleep afterwards- scared out of my mind- but still I would watch them.  My roommate & I were both Christians - we were like 18 and we knew it was wrong- so we decided that we needed to stop.  We would still be tempted though until one day someone gave us a book "He came to set the captives free."
> 
> Just thinking about this again gives me chills.  You have got to pray continually while reading this book- the author warned upfront that the devil will try to stop you from reading.  The book is about a woman who entered the world of witchcraft somewhat naively and tells of the struggles she had to remove herself from it.  She was a Christian too.  It seems really out there-the woman literally became a bride of Satan -but it was consistent with scripture.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!

We are to guard our hearts, for out of it flows the issues of life.  Our gates we are to guard as well: eyes & ears.  Sin entered the world because of Adam's disobedience.  When we are disobedient, we always find that we have a difficult time to come out of a situation, if we come out of it at all.  Praise God for His mercy and His grace towards His true sheep!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 26, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I know...   Totally Unbelievable!
> 
> See this is where the harm is. bringing children into rebellion not only against their parents who are entrusted by God to bring them up righteously, but to also teach them to rebel against what thus saith the Lord.
> 
> ...


Well, you know the reason is because us "bible thumpers" are at it again..I mean, why say anything about something so small...so trivial...so.........innocent?

I am totally understanding the scripture more and more:

"....I will spew you out of my mouth"

It's so sickening...I feel like I want to vomit

Excuses, excuses, excuses....and this is why pastors are constantly counseling people dealing with fear, rejection, sexual perversions, etc.  They denied the truth of the Word and now they need that very Word to deliver them from the evil they defended


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 26, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Beautiful Post and Testimony, JinaRicci... :Rose:
> 
> It's called "intrigue'; that's what lures 'us' into the mystical and the 'unknown'.  satan knows this and uses it to his advantage.   It's what tempted Eve in the Garden... "Intrigue".


Yep, and it's what caused Adam to be disobedient to the Word of the Lord!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, you know the reason is because us "bible thumpers" are at it again..I mean, why say anything about something so small...so trivial...so.........innocent?
> 
> I am totally understanding the scripture more and more:
> 
> ...



Last night I just couldn't get 'past' this.  I just couldn't.  But you know what?  It was meant to come out.  I'm the one who has been in the 'dark', because I didn't realize what was happening.     

Now I have to deal with it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 27, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Last night I just couldn't get 'past' this.  I just couldn't.  But you know what?  It was meant to come out.  I'm the one who has been in the 'dark', because I didn't realize what was happening.
> 
> Now I have to deal with it.


You are not alone, sis....at all


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are not alone, sis....at all



Here 'we' go Pastor Wavy; the precious souls of little girls are at 'stake' and it's time to put a 'stake' into the heart of the vampire.   

*Conversations with Your Daughter 
Talking Points on 'Twilight' *

By Chuck Colson|Published Date: November 25, 2008

http://thepoint.breakpoint.org/commentaries/1961-conversations-with-your-daughter

The movie _Twilight _made a staggering $70.6 million at the box office in its opening weekend. To give you some perspective on that, that’s the fourth highest opening weekend for a movie this year. The film website Box Office Mojo reports, “According to distributor Summit Entertainment’s exit polling, 75 percent of Twilight’s audience was female and 55 percent was under 25 years old.”  
 So chances are if you have a teen or preteen daughter, she’s already seen _Twilight_. And if she hasn’t, she will want to. That raises some questions for parents: What kind of values is this movie promoting? And how should I talk to my daughter about them?


 If you remember Mark Earley’s “BreakPoint” commentary about the _Twilight _books (which form the basis of the movie), you’ll know that the question being raised here about _Twilight’s _values is a tricky one. 



 That’s because, as Mark explained, on the surface, this love story between a vampire and a high school girl looks like it’s selling a pro-abstinence message. And several Christians and conservative commentators have bought into that image and are enthusiastic about it—which isn’t hard to understand.


 If we had found a book or a movie that really offered a healthy, chaste, chivalrous vision of romance that was attracting teenagers by the millions, well, that would indeed be cause for rejoicing. And I’d be as eager as anyone to climb on the bandwagon and help promote them.


 But unfortunately, I can’t do that this time. Because underneath the surface, there are some truly disturbing themes and ideas in _Twilight_. 



 Chief among these is that old, dangerous idea that a “bad boy” can easily be won and tamed by a “good girl”—an idea that has brought heartache to untold millions of good girls. 



 As a Christian, I obviously believe that redemption and change is possible for sinners. But I also know that human beings alone cannot change each other.


 So when you’re talking to your daughter about _Twilight_, here are a few points you might touch on.


 It is not romantic, or safe, when a boy spies on you, follows you, and sneaks into your room without your knowledge (and especially without your parents’ knowledge).


 It is not romantic, or safe, when someone tells you he’s dangerous and he’s killed people, to give answers like, “It doesn’t matter,” and, “I’m not afraid.” Again, I’ve worked with repentant murderers in prison. I know firsthand that redemption is possible for them. But that doesn’t mean that what they’ve done doesn’t matter.


 It is not romantic, or safe, to try to see how close you and your boyfriend can get to the edge of danger without going over.


 And it is not romantic, or safe, to offer yourself up for a boy to do whatever he wants to you—symbolized in the movie by the young heroine asking the vampire to bite her so she can become like him.


 I know that Christian parents already have to spend a lot of time undoing the damaging lessons that their children are being taught—by the culture, by their peers, and even by their schools.


*But it says something very sad about our culture when we have to argue that a young girl dating a dangerous killer is not a good role model, even if they are being abstinent.*

_______________________________


_More later...   _


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

We are in danger of losing the very souls of our little girls.  

*The Virgins:*

1 Then shall the kingdom of heaven be likened unto ten *VIRGINS*, which took their lamps, and went forth to meet the bridegroom. 

2 And five of them were wise, and five were foolish. 

3 They that were foolish took their lamps, and took no oil with them:

4 But the wise took oil in their vessels with their lamps. 

5 While the bridegroom tarried, they all slumbered and slept.

6 And at midnight there was a cry made, Behold, the bridegroom cometh; go ye out to meet him.

7 Then all those *VIRGINS* arose, and trimmed their lamps. 

8 And the foolish said unto the wise, Give us of your oil; for our lamps are gone out.

9 But the wise answered, saying, Not so; lest there be not enough for us and you: but go ye rather to them that sell, and buy for yourselves. 

10 And while they went to buy, the bridegroom came; and they that were ready went in with him to the marriage: and the door was shut. 

11 Afterward came also the other *VIRGINS*, saying, Lord, Lord, open to us. 

12 But he answered and said, Verily I say unto you, I know you not. 

13 Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh.

Matthew 25:1-13

These babies were mesmerized by _Edward_ and distracted from their real God. Instead of reading the Word of God and instilling prayer and fasting into their lives and hearts, their bedside table was covered in the darkness of Twilight.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Well, you know the reason is because us "bible thumpers" are at it again..I mean, why say anything about something so small...so trivial...so.........innocent?
> 
> I am totally understanding the scripture more and more:
> 
> ...


 
This is so true that it's grievingly sad.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 16, 2009)

Great thread ladies. I also want to add that the Devil is a fraud and he knows the bible very well. He has had eons to study God's word. With that being said, don't be surprised if some Christian principles are incorporated into occult practices. Afterall the Devil LOVES to mirror what god has but we must remember that he a fraud!


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

zanna said:


> My dear sisters, be careful, the author of twilight got her story through chaneling, which means that she was helped by a demon trough dreams, she says it herself (sort of)on her website. We need to be careful about very popular books and series like twilight and harry potter. eventhough there are virgins mariage and decency it this, it is a trap for everyone to accept the whole thing as ok. those books DO NOT honor Jesus and God.
> The world is beeing prepared to accept witchcraft, vampirism, all evil and all it's fruits as ok little by little. Please I plead with you: do not fall for that. Pray, read the word of God prepare yourselves for the coming of Jesus wich it nearer than we think.
> The world is turning into something evil before our eyes. It is the time to separate and choose Jesus he is the way, the truth and the life.
> 
> ...


 
No problem, I don't like movies like that.  Even when I was unsaved I didn't like movies like that or like Harry Potter so the Lord knows what he's doing when he gives you warnings against such movies that are against his word.  Amen Sister!


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2010)

Add to the list the _AVATAR _movie...  

and Satan is relentless with the Twilight series, because he's out to suck the LIFE and LIGHT out of children. We are to pray without ceasing. "_*Eclipse*_" opens the end of the month and in 2011 they'll shoot not one, but TWO Twilight movies ("Breaking Dawn")... 

Twilight released 11/21/2008
Twilight Saga: New Moon released 11/20/2009
Twilight Sage: Eclipse to be released 6/30/2010 
Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn part 1 to be released 11/18/2011 
Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn part 2 to be released summer 2012

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...t-twilight-story-to-be-split-into-two-films/1


We need to plead the Blood of Jesus on our children...





Shimmie said:


> I know...   Totally Unbelievable!
> 
> See this is where the harm is. bringing children into rebellion not only against their parents who are entrusted by God to bring them up righteously, but to also teach them to rebel against what thus saith the Lord.
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Jun 11, 2010)

Laela said:


> Add to the list the _AVATAR _movie...
> 
> 
> We need to plead the Blood of Jesus on our children...


 
The AVATAR movie that came out already in 3D, or The Last Airbender--the one based on the cartoon?


----------



## Jenibo (Jun 12, 2010)

What's wrong with AVATAR? I still have yet to see it


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 12, 2010)

And masons were the founders of this country.  Oh well.


----------



## sidney (Jun 12, 2010)

Galatians 6:7
*Do not be deceived*, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, this he will also reap.

If you are listening to curse words, you're gonna curse....eventually.  I don't know how scary movies can manifest but I have learned to watch what seeds i allow to be planted.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

sidney said:


> Galatians 6:7
> *Do not be deceived*, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, this he will also reap.
> 
> If you are listening to curse words, you're gonna curse....eventually.  I don't know how scary movies can manifest but I have learned to watch what seeds i allow to be planted.



 I personally know some real life vampires(no they don't drink blood or anything, common misconception) even THEY say something is off about the extreme obsession with twighlight. They feel something demonic who is pretty strong is attached to it. I agree. Because I've been hearing a lot of people who say they don't really like it find themselves not being able to stop watching it. THAT'S deep and it speaks VOLUMES. 

Vampires are not sappy romantic blood sucking beings. Far from it. They're powerful life sucking beings who desire nothing more to destroy your sanity. I should know...dealt with one and barely made it and I'm dealing with the after effect still. And its sad that they're being romanticized. 

I think this series also prey on the fact that women/girls love the idea of a dark brooding dude falling in love with a girl that's not a model type and would do anything to be with her.  That's VERY appealing. 


I know what I say sounds strange. But I've learned very early in life that there are things that go bump in the night and we should be thankful for YHWH and the blood of Yeshua. Because all powers must bow down to the name of Yeshua. ALL powers, principalities, humans. All must bow down.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 12, 2010)

"Twilight Phenomenon Gets Mixed Reaction From Christians "

Click  here  for the link to the website.    



The popular Twilight series, which has spawned a film franchise that releases its second installment, _The Twilight Saga:  New Moon_, Friday, is getting mixed reactions from Christians who alternately see  it as a doorway into Satanism or a tool for evangelism.    

Since 2005, Mormon author Stephenie Meyer's four novels about a  vampire named Edward Cullen who hunts game rather than humans and falls in love  with teenager Bella Swan have sold more than 70 million copies. The film  adaptation of the first book, _Twilight_, generated $384 million.       

In Forks, Wash., where the Twilight series is set, tourism jumped from 18,000 in 2008 to more than 64,000 so far this year.  Christians in the town of 3,200 say interest in the books has not only bolstered the  local economy but also created a new mission field.      

"Instead of us going into a foreign  mission field, God is bringing people here," said Jim Chase, pastor of Forks Assembly of God.  "We do friendship evangelism. We show them Christ by our actions, we show them  Christ by our attitude."     

Member Merle Watson, 79, says he's been able to witness  to at least 1,000 people since tourists started checking into the Forks hotel  where he works to spend a day visiting sites mentioned in the books. Most, he  said, are drawn to the story's romance. One college-age woman even began to  cry as she told him about the book's appeal. "I would give anything if someone  loved me like that," the woman told him.     

"I know I'm getting shot down by some people who say I'm making evil good because vampires and werewolves, they're evil," Watson  said. "But the people that are coming in here are searching for love. I think  if the churches are not meeting this need, we're failing; we're falling short.  It's just love they're looking for."     

Youth minister Kimberly Powers takes a similar view. After talking with dozens of Twilight fans, she found that the books tapped  into a deep longing for love and meaning.     

"The girls weren't coming for the vampires, they were coming for the love story," said Powers, co-founder of Walk the Talk Youth  Ministries and author of _Escaping the Vampire_. (Read  more about vampire-themed Christian books.)     

"These girls are just longing to be accepted," she added. "I've  seen this for years and years. This is just another way of drawing them."     

Powers wants her book and a forthcoming conference series  to compel Twilight readers to see Jesus as their rescuer and hero. "I  want girls to think, _I thought Edward Cullen was the thing, but wow, Jesus is  truly my rescuer and hero_," Powers said. "There just is no comparison. They  can get swept up in God's epic story of love. Why settle for  fiction when you can have the real thing?"     

Iowa minister Bill Schnoebelen, a former Satanist who practiced vampirism for several years, says Christians should avoid  Twilight altogether. Unlike fantasies such as _The Lord of the Rings_,  Twilight can spur a dangerous fascination with the occult, he says.      

Since Anne Rice's novel _Interview With the Vampire _and the subsequent film adaptation, Schnoebelen said interest in  vampirism has been slowly increasing as a subset of Satanism and the Goth subculture.  Now, he says, hundreds of people drink blood as part of vampire cults.      

"Yes, [Twilight] is partly fantasy, but there are people who do these things," he said. "It's a false religion."     

Even though many Twilight fans may not explore vampirism, he said the books are giving it a dark kind of glamour. "It's a hard thing  to get out of," said Schnoebelen, who came to Christ in 1984 and now leads With  One Accord Ministries to help others find deliverance from occultism. "If it  wasn't for the grace of God I'd either be dead or insane somewhere."      Schnoebelen's concerns are not only about the book's spiritual content. Having earned a master's degree in counseling in  1990, he said Bella's relationship with Edward is equally problematic.     

"She's totally destroyed when he goes away," Schnoebelen said. "The only way she can have any kind of peace is when she goes and  does some risky behavior. ... She can't exist without this young vampire man.  When you think that these books target teen girls, I think that's very  reprehensible."        

Author Beth Felker Jones, an assistant professor of theology at Wheaton College, has similar concerns.     

"Bella ... is willing to erase herself, give up all her plans, her hopes, her dreams," said Jones, who examines Twilight's themes in _Touched by  a Vampire_. "She becomes only about her love and not about anything  else in her life, and I think that's not such a great image of what love  ought to be with us or for us."   

Jones encourages Christians to make their own decision about whether to read the books or watch the films, but she says those do so  should view Twilight through "Christ-centered" eyes.     

Some Christian parents applaud the books' promotion of abstinence or the pro-life message presented when Bella faces a life-threatening pregnancy. But Jones worries about Christians'  willingness to jump on popular bandwagons if there's even a hint of light.   

"Yes, the characters wait until they're married, but ... at the end of the day, [the books] are still very erotically charged," Jones  said. "They're still about wanting in really deep ways and that's tied to danger  because he's a vampire. There's more to think about than just to say: ‘Oh look, these  folks wait. Isn't it great to finally have some book in which this happens.'"     Pastor Chase of Forks Assembly of God neither encourages nor discourages his members from reading the books or watching the movie. He  says attacks against the Harry Potter books a few years back only made the  children in his church want to read them.      

"Banning books ... causes people to want to run toward it more," he said. "What we need to be worried about is being Christ to  these people as they come to town."


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 12, 2010)

You can read the rest of the review  here but this is the part that stood out to me. 

Meyer, a Mormon, interjected her book with moral themes with which Christians resonate. For more on this, see this story from teen mag Ignite Your Faith about the books' handling of the supernatural, romantic love and temptation. (While the use of vampires and other "evil" creatures can be offsetting to some Christians, they are not symbolic of demons here. They are merely a story device to create a forbidden and mysterious love interest. In fact—save for about 10 minutes of vampire action at the end—the Cullens could just be a lightly-pigmented family with superpowers.)



Have mercy on us dear Lord.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 12, 2010)

> "I know I'm getting shot down by some people who say I'm making evil  good because vampires and werewolves, they're evil," Watson  said. "But  the people that are coming in here are searching for love. I think  if  the churches are not meeting this need, we're failing; we're falling  short.  It's just *love *they're looking for."



Absolutely.  And what do many of them find?  Somebody who uses them as a hash mark in the numbers they've "won to the Lord."  This is not the fraternity that Jesus established.  When people begin loving each other no matter their spiritual decisions and actually care about the person first, even moreso than winning their soul to Christ, then it's truly love.  People can sense this and it's a very weak point in christians.  Thing is, the soul is edified and loved and witnessed to when someone is genuinely concerned about the PERSON in the flesh.


----------



## Laela (Jun 13, 2010)

The 3D movie...there's something disturbing about manipulating humans and transferring a person's "being" into another body. I also thought this movie was innocent enough, but got turned off when the guy took the Lord's name in vain... I drifted off to asleep right after that. 




nicola.kirwan said:


> The AVATAR movie that came out already in 3D, or The Last Airbender--the one based on the cartoon?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 13, 2010)

Laela said:


> The 3D movie...there's something disturbing about manipulating humans and transferring a person's "being" into another body. I also thought this movie was innocent enough, but got turned off when the guy took the Lord's name in vain... I drifted off to asleep right after that.



What you're speaking of is called transhumanism. 


its a movement apparently

It speaks of how our human body is worthless and limits us and how we need to put our souls/essence in machines. 

That's in part where the mark of the Beast comes from. 

I choose to remain human in a world that screams for us to become transhuman.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 13, 2010)

To read more about transhumanism click here. 

Transhumanism is a way of thinking about the future that is based on the premise that the human species in its current form does not represent the end of our development but rather a comparatively early phase.  We formally define it as follows:

(1) The intellectual and cultural movement that affirms the possibility and desirability of fundamentally improving the human condition through applied reason, especially by developing and making widely available technologies to eliminate aging and to greatly enhance human intellectual, physical, and psychological capacities.

(2) The study of the ramifications, promises, and potential dangers of technologies that will enable us to overcome fundamental human limitations, and the related study of the ethical matters involved in developing and using such technologies.

Transhumanism can be viewed as an extension of humanism, from which it is partially derived. Humanists believe that humans matter, that individuals matter. We might not be perfect, but we can make things better by promoting rational thinking, freedom, tolerance, democracy, and concern for our fellow human beings. Transhumanists agree with this but also emphasize what we have the potential to become. Just as we use rational means to improve the human condition and the external world, we can also use such means to improve ourselves, the human organism. In doing so, we are not limited to traditional humanistic methods, such as education and cultural development. We can also use technological means that will eventually enable us to move beyond what some would think of as “human”.




When transhumanists seek to extend human life, they are not trying to add a couple of extra years at a care home spent drooling at one’s shoes. The goal is more healthy, happy, productive years. Ideally, everybody should have the right to choose when and how to die – or not to die. Transhumanists want to live longer because they want to do, learn, and experience more; have more fun and spend more time with loved ones; continue to grow and mature beyond the paltry eight decades allotted to us by our evolutionary past; and in order to get to see for themselves what wonders the future might hold.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 13, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> That's in part where the mark of the Beast comes from.



Could you please expand on this. I know about the mark of the Beast but how does that involve transhumanism?


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 13, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Could you please expand on this. I know about the mark of the Beast but how does that involve transhumanism?



Thinks this article explains it better than I could and its daunting. 
I'd like to know your thoughts. 

http://my.opera.com/SavedNotFried/blog/show.dml/12506692



It starts with the implanting of RFID chips which is what they're tryna do now with vaccines supposedly and it gets activated later supposedly if you choose the Beast. 

This is theory. I may be utterly wrong. But yes you see evidence of transhumanist thought more and more. Especially in music.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 13, 2010)

Laela said:


> The 3D movie...there's something disturbing about manipulating humans and transferring a person's "being" into another body. I also thought this movie was innocent enough, but got turned off when the guy took the Lord's name in vain... I drifted off to asleep right after that.



The interesting thing about Avatar is after watching it, there were so many people that were suicidal, they HATED the world they live in, they despised their humanity. How could we be so evil they lamented. Something must change. I want to be in another body. If you reasearch this. This is what the sentiment was. I saw it and I thought it was beautiful and very chartaristically true. But never felt suicidal.  I guess that is what the blood of Yeshua does. It protects you from things like that


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 13, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> It starts with the implanting of RFID chips which is what they're tryna do now with *vaccines* supposedly and it gets activated later supposedly if you choose the Beast.
> 
> This is theory. I may be utterly wrong. But yes you see evidence of transhumanist thought more and more. *Especially in music.*



Thank you for the link. I am going to have to do some serious praying and worshiping before I read what you sent to me, but I will get back to you. If they are really using vaccines erplexed . 

This is not the first time this week that I have heard that music is corrupting people. Here is the link to the youtube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsZXSZFsZDQ

There are 10 parts total.


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, that was my spirit rejecting all this darkness... It really is important for me to guard my eye gate, ear gate, etc., felt like I got suckered when I watched that nonsense; but I praise God, truly, for his Holy Spirit. 

The transhumanist efforts sounds like free-thinking man's way of replacing the Holy Spirit, for I believe it's only through the Holy Spirit and not machines or our own intellect we can achieve true Wisdom. The only true SuperHuman is one filled with the Holy Spirit, one who gets guidance from God and applies their Faith in the Natural to His guidance. 





luthiengirlie said:


> The interesting thing about Avatar is after watching it, there were so many people that were suicidal, they HATED the world they live in, they despised their humanity. How could we be so evil they lamented. Something must change. I want to be in another body. If you reasearch this. This is what the sentiment was. I saw it and I thought it was beautiful and very chartaristically true. But never felt suicidal.  I guess that is what the blood of Yeshua does. It protects you from things like that


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 14, 2010)

For the last two few weeks I have been hearing, from many different sources, that when people do not follow the ways of the Lord, when they place trust in themselves, it is similar to saying: "there is a god and I am he." Transhumanism seems to be following along that path. 


"The viewpoint of end time humanity is one of animosity toward God. Humanity will view its limitations as *arbitrary obstacles* erected by God. As a result, humanity will prepare for battle against the Lord * in an effort to break the shackles of its perceived oppressor*."

"After all, it seems reasonable to assume that humanity will have to undergo some sort of radical transformation in order to plot a war against God Almighty. The arrogant impulse already exists. All that remains is the need for an exponential increase in human power which *deludes humanity into believing it can overcome the Lord of lords.*" 


1st bold: God is amazing, the only obstacle people have is when they do not listen to Him.

2nd and 3rd bold: That is so sad.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jun 14, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> For the last two few weeks I have been hearing, from many different sources, that when people do not follow the ways of the Lord, when they place trust in themselves, it is similar to saying: "there is a god and I am he." Transhumanism seems to be following along that path.
> 
> 
> "The viewpoint of end time humanity is one of animosity toward God. Humanity will view its limitations as *arbitrary obstacles* erected by God. As a result, humanity will prepare for battle against the Lord * in an effort to break the shackles of its perceived oppressor*."
> ...



 I  wonder why I am so open to God revealing me this truth. Would be so easy to ignore and call this delusional.  Hmm. I have been reading the Book of Enoch. Its a powerful testament to our time.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jun 14, 2010)

I respond differently on this issue depending on the work that is in question.  

I read the entire Harry Potter series and felt fine.  But there are other books and movies that leave me feeling uneasy and I sense a demonic spirit about them.  I think it just depends on the focus.  Although the Harry Potter series involved witchcraft, I felt that the focus on the book was really more about adolescent troubles, with a more unique spin on it.  In the end, good always prevailed over evil and in many instances, the things that helped Harry defeat the villain in the end were love, friendship, and goodness.  He didn't always use magic spells for everything.  And I think that JK Rowling was trying to teach important lessons.  I also don't think that she had the "wrong spirit" when creating and writing the series.  There are some people who write and create these kinds of movies and books and they are heavily involved in demonic things.  I think when that is the case it comes through clearly and people of God recognize it and stay away from it.  I will also add that i never felt convicted while reading Harry Potter.  

But I think that sometimes people just view this stuff for sheer entertainment, and they are not affected by it.  I haven't seen Avatar and I never followed the Twilight stuff because it just wasn't interesting to me.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 19, 2010)

For me if it is against the Lord, it is against the Lord. I have read and watched the Harry Potter series and have enjoyed them very much. Avatar was a great movie as well, but now that I know how God feels about it I am going to stay away from it. There maybe a good message behind it but witchcraft is still being involved. I rather be too careful then to be sorry.  

Have you ladies heard about the Wizarding World of Harry Potter that opened yesterday?

Here is the video: Wizarding World of Harry Potter

Here is the article: Harry Potter Park Jam-packed.


----------



## michc (Jun 20, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> *For me if it is against the Lord, it is against the Lord*. I have read and watched the Harry Potter series and have enjoyed them very much. Avatar was a great movie as well, *but now that I know how God feels about it I am going to stay away from it. There maybe a good message behind it but witchcraft is still being involved. I rather be too careful then to be sorry*.



Yes and AMEN to the bolded


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jun 20, 2010)

As a former witch, I will say that, those that believe it is "only entertainment", you are funding these people no matter what.  And yes you are protected by God, however, it you WILLINGLY open the door for satan, you are casting a spell over yourself and allowing demons to come into your life whenever they please. This is in reference to books, movies, music--you ARE protected by God, until you push Him aside for a little entertainment. It's the oldest trick in the book and the point is for Christians to be INDIFFERENT about seeing witchcraft and pass it off as wholesome fun.


----------



## SweetTea (Jun 20, 2010)

When you say former witch, do you mean you used to be Wiccan? If so, was it because of magic entertainment? I read the Harry Potter books when I was younger (eighth grade). I found them fun at the time, but I've since grown out of them. I currently have them on my bookshelf as fancy bookends, but I think it's best if they just go. I'll probably donate them to the library. Anyway, my friend became Wiccan after reading the Harry Potter books. It's interesting how some people are more easily swayed than others. I've always believed in God, but I wasn't "actively" Christian in eighth grade. Still, the books were nothing but fiction to me and I never desired to practice magic (it wasn't real to me anyway) or become a witch. Because to me, while Harry Potter was one thing, I always thought that in real life there was no such thing as "good witches."


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jun 20, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> When you say former witch, do you mean you used to be Wiccan? If so, was it because of magic entertainment? I read the Harry Potter books when I was younger (eighth grade). I found them fun at the time, but I've since grown out of them. I currently have them on my bookshelf as fancy bookends, but I think it's best if they just go. I'll probably donate them to the library. Anyway, my friend became Wiccan after reading the Harry Potter books. It's interesting how some people are more easily swayed than others. I've always believed in God, but I wasn't "actively" Christian in eighth grade. Still, the books were nothing but fiction to me and I never desired to practice magic (it wasn't real to me anyway) or become a witch. Because to me, while Harry Potter was one thing, I always thought that in real life there was no such thing as "good witches."



You're absolutely right-- there AREN'T good witches. Witches with someone what good intentions, but they draw their power from one that has NO good intentions AT ALL.

No not wiccan (which by the way, call themselves witches as well), just plain old black magick.  I found myself EXTREMELY amused at how people find these books/movies as just entertainment, when more than often, movie directors use REAL witches, to consult on the realistic feel of rituals, ouija board summonings and such. And the more me we" Hee HEE haw HAW it's just for giggles!", the more witches go "HEHEHEHE hahahahaha you people are fools!" Trust me. Especially since the church of satan moved from san francisco to nyc (ironically in Hell's Kitchen, NYC) people don't know it/ don't WANT to know it, but alot of TELEVISION and periodical companies actually invest in the church of satan and it's cause. I will not out their site on here but Google is your friend. I've gone to their site, and I've felt like my life was being drained from me. Go at your own risk.


----------

